# Frog ID help...again



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok guys, fished out some different frogs from the pool again today after a storm last night. One picture per frog. Who knows what they are?


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice looking frog thats all i can say. lucky


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 6, 2011)

All I can say is they all look like they're from Limnodynastes.
EDIT: 2nd last one is Limnodynastes salmini.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2011)

Nah he's not Limnodynastes salmini.We have them and they're different to this guy. Here's 2 different pics.


----------



## eipper (Mar 6, 2011)

the rounder frogs are Platyplectrum ornatum and the other is Limnodynastes peroni


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2011)

how about this one?


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 6, 2011)

Spotted Marsh Frog, Lymnodynastes tasmaniensis.


----------

